# want to add another leisure battery how



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

hi folk's finding it hard to keep power so am toying with the idea of adding another battery so i have got two then connecting my invertor directly to battery because using laptop and tv and lights doesn't take long for my battery to lose power.
on my last battery i connected the invertor directly to the battery and killed the battery but i think i shorted it while connecting.
how can u connect another battery so as to still have 12v instead of 12v and will this solve my problem.
thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

In parallel  Ideally with matched capacity.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Not really qualified to advise you on electrics , but there is no faults with your Avatar . :wink:


----------



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

*yup*

ditto baza


----------



## regnarts (Sep 23, 2009)

I have just gone through the process of adding a second battery.
My first on a brand new motorhome only lasted 3 months, a cheapo supplied by motorhome manufacturer. This was replaced by the retailer for a Numax which I am told are very good batteries so I have added a second same type and Amphour rate.
Question is, do you really need an inverter as this is what will run down the battery, can your laptop and tv not run off the 12v ?.
I wired mine in parallel straight back to the distribution board which was close by leaving the cables as short as possible with an inline fuse from both batteries.
As I have just replaced mine yesterday, still to see how it now performs but I do expect to get at least 3 - 4 days without a charge.

Take a look here, this helped me enormously Thank You Clive.

http://www.motts.org/second leisiure battery.htm


----------



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

*mm*

thanks reg 
think it will be easier to get a 12v tv and 
car charger for my laptop lol


----------

